
Introducing Turbo: 5x faster than Yarn and NPM, and runs natively in-browser - henryluo
https://medium.com/@ericsimons/introducing-turbo-5x-faster-than-yarn-npm-and-runs-natively-in-browser-cc2c39715403
======
henryluo
"Turbo’s speed & efficiency is largely achieved by utilizing the same
techniques modern frontend applications use for snappy performance—tree-
shaking, lazy-loading, and plain ol’ XHR/fetch with gzip... \- Retrieves only
the files you need, on-demand \- Robust caching with multiple failover
strategies \- Lightning fast dependency resolution \- Proven to work at scale

An interesting new in-browser pkg manage to explore.

